
Amazon.com Announces Third Quarter Results - myroon5
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-details/amazoncom-announces-third-quarter-sales-29-566-billion
======
myroon5
Y/Y net sales growth (%):

North America 35

International 13

AWS 46

Consolidated 29

\---------

Net sales mix (%):

North America 61

International 27

AWS 12

Consolidated 100

